# maqueta (de libro)



## DodoBrooke

como se diría:
-Una Maqueta del libro-
es decir el proyecto del libro montado sin estar publicado.
Gracias


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

"book project"?


----------



## DodoBrooke

Si ya lo pensé pero debe haber algún término más específico, no? :-Y
Thanks anyway!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola DodoBrooke,

Normalmente, para libros, catálogos, folletos... se denomina *"mock-up"*.

Salud !


----------



## Harmattan

Posiblemente "dummy". Habría que ver si se refiere a un modelo físico del libro (para ver cómo va a quedar, el ancho del lomo...) o a un modelo de cómo se va a ejecutar tipográficamente. Creo que mock-up se refiere más a lo primero y dummy a lo segundo, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Cubanboy

Es un 'dummy book'.

*
*

*Definition*. A *dummy book* is a small model of a *book*. It has no content except for page numbers and optional handwritten information such as the following: *...*
www.sil.org/lingualinks/literacy/referencematerials/GlossaryOfLiteracyTerms/WhatIsA*Dummy**Book*.htm


----------



## ringolar

I don't know how to translate this into English

It's the outline of a book, just before its correction 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JeSuisSnob

En la escuela solíamos usar el término "dummy". Ojalá que te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## ringolar

JeSuisSnob said:


> En la escuela solíamos usar el término "dummy". Ojalá que te sirva. Saludos.


 
Thank you JeSuis but I'm not very sure "dummy" is the word I'm looking for as I've falso found this definition in the forum :

 A dummy book is a small model of a book. It has no content except for page numbers and optional handwritten information such as the following: 

Title page
Front and back matter pages
Blank pages
Text and illustration placement
The translation was "libro maqueta" and I need "maqueta de un libro".
I think it is not the same in Spanish.
In my case it is a book with content. The author is only waiting for a final revision. Thank you anyway.
Maybe there is another expression. We'll see..........


----------



## Moritzchen

You mean a "draft"(un borrador)?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Tienes completa razón, Ringolar. Un "dummy" tiene las páginas en blanco. A lo mejor te refieres a "advance reading copy":

*advance reading copy* - A preview or early review copy of a book that is usually sent to book buyers, reviewers, booksellers, book clubs, and/or publisher sales representatives before the book is published. It could be in a different format, uncorrected, not bound, and/or have a different cover design than the publication issue. The typical publishing process is proof, advance reading copy, and publication.
http://www.alibris.com/glossary/glossary-books#advancer

pero no entiendo si te refieres, digamos, a un "dummy" con un "advance reading copy" (a la versión final de un libro en cuanto a su diseño editorial y a su contenido como tal). A ver qué comentan los demás foreros.

Reciban ambos un saludo.


----------



## CARIELOS

"Draft" como ha dicho Moritzchen es el documento en espera de revisión final.  Me queda la duda si esta palabra "Draft" contiene también el trabajo de _diagramación_ ya listo o sólo se refiere a borrador del _contenido_.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

CARIELOS said:


> "Draft" como ha dicho Moritzchen es el documento en espera de revisión final. Me queda la duda si esta palabra "Draft" contiene también el trabajo de _diagramación_ ya listo o sólo se refiere a borrador del _contenido_.
> 
> Cordial saludo.


 
Me parece que un "draft" es usado en el paso "proof" del proceso editorial descrito en el término "advance reading copy" que copié en el post #5 de este hilo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## ringolar

*Thanks a lot to all of you.*

I've read the definitions of the nouns you sent me and I think the best option in this case is "*proof",* as the book is going to be sent to publisher to know if they are or not interested in publishing it.

If you have other opinion, let me know


----------



## piatnizkisaurus

la respuesta a tu pregunta está en la definición de la palabra maqueta en el diccionario


----------

